# Little boys waiting for an operation



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Two little kids are in a hospital, lying on beds next
to each other, waiting outside the Operating Room.
The first kid leans over and asks, 'What are you in 
here for?' The second kid says, 'I'm in here to get
my tonsils out and I'm a little nervous.' The first 
kid says, 'You've got nothing to worry about.
I had that done when I was four. They put you to
sleep, and when you wake up they give you lots
of jello and ice cream. It's a breeze.' The second

kid then asks, 'What are you in here for?
The first kid says, 'A circumcision.' And the second

kid says, 'Whoa, good luck with that one, buddy!
I had that done when I was BORN ... Couldn't walk for
a year!!


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats funny!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I love that joke, First time I heard it was at a scout night. One of the leaders told that joke and and a boy pipes up "whats a circumcision?" I looked at him and said "you asked for it" he says "go ask you mom" in a joking tone and about 30 seconds later his mom walks in to pick him up and he yells at the top of his lungs "Mom whats a circumcision?" She tuns red and they leave. That was about ten years ago and he still get embarrassed when I bring it up.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Haha that's great


----------

